# New ones today!



## Wendy (Feb 13, 2010)

I was at the Southern Ontario Orchid Show today and picked up a few new aquisitions. :clap: 

Paph Addicted Phillip (adductum x philippinense), big plant in sheath
Paph Angel Hair (Saint Swithin x sanderianum) also a big plant, in spike...should have open blooms within a week or two. Both from John Doherty, Zephyrus Orchids

Medium seedling of Paph Saint Low from Winsdor Greenhouse, Jean Ikeson

and a friend gifted me with a division of his Mexipedium xerophyticum 'Oaxaca'...a mature fan with a new rhizome. Any suggestions on this one are welcome as it is my first Mexi. After reading up on it I think it will be fine in my grow room....int/warm with lots of light and a good top dressing of limestone.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice plants Wendy. I had two Addicted Phils (seedlings) but lost them both. I'm excited to see yours


----------



## Shiva (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't see any pics.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2010)

Good choices! I've had good luck with John's plants.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 13, 2010)

Good choices Wendy. Too bad I didn't see you there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

Crushed oyster shell and water for the mexi.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 14, 2010)

Fantastic plants! Can't wait to see you bloom them.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2010)

Great purchase!!!! I am very curious for the blooms of your new multies!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice haul Wendy! Did you guys have good attendance for your show?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2010)

Show attendance was great. Just got back from day#2 and brought one more home....it was calling my name as I walked by. :wink: 

Paph supardii 'Bloomfield' x self. A nice medium seedling from Bloomfield Orchids, Joe Kunisch

Alan Salzman wants to come by this week to see my growing setup. I was thrilled when he asked if he could see it! Now I gotta put the spit shine on the house and grow area.


----------



## etex (Feb 14, 2010)

Great choices! Sounds like a fun show!!


----------



## Jorch (Feb 15, 2010)

nice acquisitions!! can't wait to see pictures oke:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I added three more today. I was at the Royal Botanical Gardens Show.

Paph haynaldianum (blooming size)
Paph St Swithin (blooming size)....both from Zephyrus Orchids, John Doherty. I just LOVE drooling over the stuff he brings to shows. :drool:

and a seedling Paph philippinense v alba from a friend. :clap:

That's it (I hope)....my pocket book is empty. :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 27, 2010)

Wendy said:


> and a seedling Paph philippinense v alba from a friend. :clap:



I really want one of those too. The Angel Hair sounds awesome as well!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice choices!
I always drool over his stuff too, but most of it is out of my price range...and I am afraid I'll kill it!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2010)

Um, yah, well, I lied.... I ended up with two more today....

Paph stonei x gardineri (blooming size)
and Paph Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sanderianum) blooming size....both from Zephyrus Orchids again.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

Bahhahahhahhahhaaaa! 
:rollhappy: Good thing the show is over or else, no food!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 1, 2010)

Photos...just plants but here you go....
Plants, left to right...St. Swithin and haynaldianum...stonei x gardineri and Lefty Kei...Angel Hair and Addicted Phillip


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor phill album, too ugly to photograph! ity: oke:


----------



## Wendy (Mar 1, 2010)

Oops, I forgot the little guy....next time I take the camera down I will photograph it just for you Eric.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like healthy plants Wendy


----------

